# Audi B4 / S4 swap



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v306/rallyedude/audi1.jpg 
Picture test can swap a 2000 S4 motor into a B4 Audi but can't load the images. -93 Audi quattro, 2000 S4 motor on SDS, Twin K03's , etc' etc.


----------



## lepou (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Audi B4 / S4 swap (rallyedude)*


----------



## ghettobillgates (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Audi B4 / S4 swap (lepou)*

whoa


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: Audi B4 / S4 swap (ghettobillgates)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghettobillgates* »_whoa

:werd:


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Audi B4 / S4 swap (lepou)*

Thanks dude.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

what kind of #'s


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

haven't dyno'd yet and one of the KO3's (junk) is giving problems. have to find a used one or do the early upgrade to GT series turbos. I know Dyalinx pushes 650 with two GT28r's in the Farboud GT that they built the engines for.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Audi B4 / S4 swap (lepou)*

wow.. talk about shoehorned in there.. i was thinking about doing this with a 90QC.. mmm.. tasty


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Audi B4 / S4 swap (psykokid)*

lots of money and patience. The manifolds alone took us one week to build. We were hoping it would fit with stock manifolds but once we were set up for first test fit it was obvious it wouldn't fit. either new manifolds or move the steerimg rack 3 inches higher. So new manifolds it was.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Audi B4 / S4 swap (rallyedude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rallyedude* »_lots of money and patience. The manifolds alone took us one week to build. We were hoping it would fit with stock manifolds but once we were set up for first test fit it was obvious it wouldn't fit. either new manifolds or move the steerimg rack 3 inches higher. So new manifolds it was.

kudos on taking the time to do it correctly. After my corrado is done thats one of the 3 motors that im going to swap into a 90QC. 2.7t from a newer A6/allroad, just the straight 2.8 or 3.0 V6 with the PES blower, or for just pure giggles if for no other reason a 4.2 V8 from an A6/A8..
I imagine that car is a beast to drive..







smiles for miles to say the least..


----------

